# sauvegarder page safari avec l'url



## tilapia (4 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
je souhaite sauvegarder des pages web sous safari, mais pour qu'elle puisse s'ouvrir sous windows.
Je pourrais simplement copier les url pour les réutiliser sous windows, mais voilà, le pc de l'école n'est pas sur internet.

Lorsque je fais une sauvegarde de la page sous safari avec "Enregistrer sous Archive web", elle ne peut s'ouvrir que sous safari. Tandis qu'avec "Enregistrer sous Source de la page", elle s'ouvre sous d'autres navigateurs, mais les images ne sont pas enregistrées.

De plus, existe-t-il un moyen sous safari (avec un plug-in) d'enregistrer la page avec l'url ? Comme cela, il est possible de se rappeler facilement où la retrouver sur le web.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## utc (4 Juillet 2006)

_*Peut être*_ qu'avec un autre navigateur (Firefox qui existe sur Mac et Pc) ce serait plus facile.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2006)

tilapia a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je souhaite sauvegarder des pages web sous safari, mais pour qu'elle puisse s'ouvrir sous windows.
> Je pourrais simplement copier les url pour les réutiliser sous windows, mais voilà, le pc de l'école n'est pas sur internet.
> 
> ...



Quelque soit le navigateur, tu peux enregistrer la page en pdf (Fichier - Imprimer - bouton PDF - enregistrer en pdf).
Pour enregistrer la page avec l'url avec Safari (mais il me semble que ça n'est valable que pour Safari 2, donc Tiger est requis), tu peux t'envoyer l'adresse de la page par mail (majuscule Pomme I) ou la page toute entière (Pomme I).


----------



## tilapia (7 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
Je trouve tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant de sauvegarder sous pdf, mais il n'y a plus de liens, ni l'adresse !
Ce qui m'int&#233;resserais, c'est de pouvoir lire le document sur le portable, &#224; l'&#233;cole, l&#224; o&#249; il n'y a pas de connexion, MAIS AUSSI r&#233;utiliser cette m&#234;me page pour revenir sur le site quand j'arrive chez moi.
Comme je sauvegarde tout ce que je trouve int&#233;ressant sur un m&#234;me sujet mais sur plusieurs sites, mes pages enregistr&#233;s n'ont plus la trace de leur provenance quand je souhaite y revenir, et je ne peux m&#234;me pas donner l'adresse du site &#224; mes coll&#232;gues quand on trouve une page int&#233;ressante et qu'on souhaite conna&#238;tre les autres ressources du site dont elle provient.
C'est pourquoi je recherche un plug-in pour Safari qui permettrait simplement de garder l'adresse quand on ouvre la page enregistr&#233;e, au lieu d'avoir la localisation sur le disque dur dans la barre d'adresse, ce qui provoque une erreur de document introuvable d&#232;s qu'on veut lire le document sur un autre ordi.
Voil&#224; le probl&#232;me !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2006)

tilapia a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Je trouve très intéressant de sauvegarder sous pdf, mais il n'y a plus de liens, ni l'adresse !
> Ce qui m'intéresserais, c'est de pouvoir lire le document sur le portable, à l'école, là où il n'y a pas de connexion, MAIS AUSSI réutiliser cette même page pour revenir sur le site quand j'arrive chez moi.
> Comme je sauvegarde tout ce que je trouve intéressant sur un même sujet mais sur plusieurs sites, mes pages enregistrés n'ont plus la trace de leur provenance quand je souhaite y revenir, et je ne peux même pas donner l'adresse du site à mes collègues quand on trouve une page intéressante et qu'on souhaite connaître les autres ressources du site dont elle provient.
> ...



Quand tu enregistres en pdf, l'adresse de la page est indiqué en bas de la page.


----------

